

Ask HN: How to get valid emails based on the left side part of  the mail? - ttty

I have received an inquiry but the user haven&#x27;t inserted a valid email. Just inserted the first part without the &quot;@gmail.com&quot; or something similar... What to do?
======
tcooks
I'd say try looking up on google, maybe that left side part is equal to her
username on twitter or other social network.

@lutusp: the user could have simply forgot to input, it happened to me several
times and if i were the user i'd be grateful to see someone behaving
proactively to get in touch with me - just my 2c

------
lutusp
> I have received an inquiry but the user haven't inserted a valid email. Just
> inserted the first part without the "@gmail.com" or something similar...
> What to do?

Simple -- send a copy to all the domains that exist. You're bound to
eventually find the sender, along with everyone who ever used the same logon
name.

Logon names are like given names, and domain names are like family names. If
all you have is a given name -- John, say, or Harry -- what's your chances to
locate a specific John or Harry among earth's seven billion inhabitants?

Also, if the correspondent doesn't have the sense to submit a complete e-mail
address, are you sure you want to have anything to do with him?

